# EMT test is hard? Try being a Ninja!



## EMTBandit (May 2, 2007)

And you thought the test to become an EMT was hard! 

http://askaninja.com/news/2006/01/06/ask-a-ninja-question-3-ninja-training

I love this site lol. There are other episodes on there that are better than that, I suggest the episodes Ninja Santa, Minjas, Ninja Dates, or Ninja Poetry. There is even the video where he was on Mythbusters last week when they were busting Ninja myths.

Here they are:
http://askaninja.com/node/2783

http://askaninja.com/node/2564

http://askaninja.com/news/2006/04/09/ask-a-ninja-question-14-minjas

http://askaninja.com/ninjapoetry


----------



## Glorified (May 2, 2007)

My favorite quotes were:

"....swim in a volcano..."

and

"I look forward to killing you soon."

Don't you think EMT's should be dually trained as ninjas? I mean, what bad could come from it? h34r:


----------



## Raf (May 3, 2007)

Sounds to me like a copy of strongbad emails. hehe


----------

